# Building a New Albion Privateer up



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

In January I was hit by a car. Got a new bike as a result, but also got the components from the hit one (only the seat stay was bent).

I'm thinking to build a frame up since I have most of the parts. Am I missing anything with this plan?

HAVE (from the old bike)
Wheels, STI shifters, derailleurs, triple crankset, bottom bracket, handlebars, stem, pedals, seat post, seat

NEED 
1). Frame - either New Albion Privateer, Soma Double Cross or Surly Cross Check. Want a frame with big tire+fender clearance. Mostly happy with fitting fenders and 700x35's
2). Headset - FSA Hammer (cheap), Cane Creek 40 (mid price)
3). New brake/shift cables and housing
4). New brakes - seems like Tektro 926 mini-V's should work well
5). Fork - either a Soma CrMo fork or the nashbar carbon cyclocross fork

I've sourced the inter webs for the New Albion parts and can get everything for under $500. I've read that it's comparable to a Soma or Surly.

Project is for me to learn some wrenching. Tools can all be borrowed and/or used at one of many local bike coops ( who can also face everything and help with headset, bottom bracket and crank install). Bike will be an weather commuter and setup with racks and fenders. It will see about 30 miles a day, with about 5 of those on gravel/dirt, 15 miles on terrible quality roads and 10 on decent roads. My current commuter won't go higher than 28's so it's a bit rough and my hybrid just isn't comfortable anymore.

My queries for you folks:
1). Which frame?
Is the Surly worth the roughly $120 extra cash?
2). Fork suggestion? Soma steel or nashbar carbon cyclocross ( both run roughly $100, so same cost)
3). Mini-Vs a good choice? Am I limiting my tire and fender choice?


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

The Albion Privateer seems like a good frame at the cheapest price. I would choose this one for a budget build.

If you're looking for a higher end bike, I would go with the Soma Double Cross and it's Prestige tubing, but honestly, it's doubtful that you would feel a difference compared to the other frames.

The Albion and Soma are only available in dark colors. If you want something brighter and completely different, then you'll have to go with the Surly as it's available in tangerine.

For the fork suggestion, I would go with the Soma steel only because I cringe when I see a CF fork on a steel bike. I also prefer the lugged fork over the unicrown, but that's just me. 

As for the Tekro 926s, I think you will have a clearance issue. For only a few bucks more, I would get Shimano XT 780 V-brakes.


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

I kept hunting and agree on the brakes. Think I'll need cantis to clear big tires and fenders and likely will go with the Nashbar branded pair for around $20.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I've got a Soma Double Cross built as a gravel bike and I helped a buddy build a Privateer as a gravel bike. I've owned a Surly and I'd take either the Privateer or the Soma. The ride seems more lively and hits the spot for me. I prefer the Soma over the Privateer, but not by much. He's running 35 Happy Mediums and I have 40 Clement Xplor on mine. You can't go wrong with either bike. We both have the Soma fork. I have no complaints.


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

shockfinder said:


> I've got a Soma Double Cross built as a gravel bike and I helped a buddy build a Privateer as a gravel bike. I've owned a Surly and I'd take either the Privateer or the Soma. The ride seems more lively and hits the spot for me. I prefer the Soma over the Privateer, but not by much. He's running 35 Happy Mediums and I have 40 Clement Xplor on mine. You can't go wrong with either bike. We both have the Soma fork. I have no complaints.


Fantastic to hear!

Sounds like both have good clearance. Online info is a little variable (i've seen the Privateer and Soma both quoted as only fitting 35's with fenders ).

Any guess as to the max tire size with fenders?


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

I think 35s would be an easy fit. Here are pics of front and rear clearance on my Soma with the 40 Clements. Fork is basically the same on my buddy's Privateer, but I think he has more rear clearance. Hope these help.


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

shockfinder said:


> I think 35s would be an easy fit. Here are pics of front and rear clearance on my Soma with the 40 Clements. Fork is basically the same on my buddy's Privateer, but I think he has more rear clearance. Hope these help.
> 
> View attachment 307111
> 
> ...


HUGE help to see the clearance. I have little doubt there's room for fenders with 35+ on that fork. If the New Albion has even more clearance in the rear, should be good for 35+ with fenders on the rear too. I think for a commuter, the Privateer will be a good bet.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey, I rode with my buddy tonight. I may have been off about him having more clearance than I do, but it wasn't less. It was obvious with the 35 Happy Mediums that he would have plenty of room for fenders. The specs on the Privateer say it will take 41c so you should be good. I thought I'd update it after intentionally looking at it tonight.


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

Much thanks. Sounds like he's happy with the build. Right now the Privateer is a close second to a Bianchi Volpe frameset that just came available...decisions decisions...


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

Went with the Volpe. Chainstays were a little rough looking but I bargained a good deal. Now I have to put the darn thing together!


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

Closing out the thread with a pic of the bike built up.

Cheers!


----------

